# Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan' Flower



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

It took awhile, but Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan' finally flowered for me.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Adam,

Nice flower! Those leaves look too small to be Nymphoides sp 'Taiwan' unless they become very small when floating on the surface?


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey Roy, 

These are the floating leaves. I've had them outside for a couple of years just floating in shallow water. I actually got this plant from you a couple years ago 

Adam


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Adam C,

Yes, I remember that trade in early 2013. I have never seen the N. sp 'Taiwan' leaves look like that....very interesting! BTW I like the flower as well.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Tropica sells it now as Nymphoides hydrophylla 'Taiwan'! I haven't yet found out by what means they IDed it to hydrophylla.
http://tropica.com/en/plants/plantdetails/Nymphoideshydrophylla'Taiwan'(041B)/4462


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

miremonster said:


> Tropica sells it now as Nymphoides hydrophylla 'Taiwan'! I haven't yet found out by what means they IDed it to hydrophylla.
> http://tropica.com/en/plants/plantdetails/Nymphoideshydrophylla'Taiwan'(041B)/4462


Did Kristel Kasselmann ID it? Or at least in her new book?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Cavan, no, it's as N. sp. 'Taiwan' in her book from 2010 (German version). AFAIK, the Tropica ID is quite recent - last year? Perhaps molecular analysis, Kopenhagen University, Prof. Ole Pedersen? Haven't asked him yet.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

... In Kasselmann 2010 an article about floating leaves of the 'Taiwan' is cited:

Heinz Schöpfel (2007): Erfahrungen mit einem attraktiven Fieberkleegewächs: Nymphoides. - Aquaristik Fachmagazin 39 (2): 66-68.

I don't know if I have that Aquaristik Fachmagazin issue, I'm not at home. According to Kasselmann, Schöpfel's plant didn't flower. Floating leaves only 1.8 x 1.6 cm.

The species Nymphoides hydrophylla is also in the Kasselmann book, and the depicted flower looks indeed very similar to those in Adam C's 'Taiwan' photos. Floating leaves of N. hydrophylla to 13 cm diameter, with purple underside. Flowers 1.4 - 2 cm diameter.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I measured the largest floating leaves and they measured roughly 3.3cm x 3cm. There are also no purple undersides.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Adam C, want to add: congrats for flowering the 'Taiwan'! Maybe you're the first who managed that.
Thx for the info; reading the Nymphoides key and descriptions in "Flora of China", I'm even beginning to doubt the ID of hydrophylla in the mentioned book.
There are apparently also different concepts of N. hydrophylla: in Kasselmann 2010 N. cristata (as Menyanthes cristata) is synonymized with hydrophylla, while Flora of China treats them as different species.

Do you notice a scabrous leaf underside on your plants?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Addition: Nymphoides in FOC http://www.efloras.org/florataxon.aspx?flora_id=2&taxon_id=122533


----------

